# The Stig??????



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

I dont think we know who it is yet, but for the super slueth's out there I can tell you for sure he can fly a Helicopter if that narrow's it down a bit???

TG were at RAF Benson giving the DB9 plenty and apparently The Stig and Clarkson were in the Helicopter Sim there. Clarkson incedentally cant fly a Helicopter 

I'm popping in tonight to fly a US special forces Chinook and a Merlin. Apparently its the worlds most advanced helicopter training centre......

Merlin










Chinook


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I can fly planes too.... have even flown the space shuttle and landed it.

Good luck.


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

55JWB said:


> I'm popping in tonight to fly a US special forces Chinook and a Merlin. Apparently its the worlds most advanced helicopter training centre......


Sorry to disagee with you but, The Royal Navy Air station at Culdrose is Europe largest and most advance helicopter training centre.


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

I'll put your challenge to them tonight :wink:


----------



## FooK (May 15, 2003)

I spy a Puma as well


----------



## *lazza* (Nov 6, 2004)

Rumors are that its Johnny Hebert - but its just a rumor


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

Helicopter recognition on here is really very good 8)

What's this??


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

And this??









Just who is the Stig???


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Mi-24.

Kamagov 52 Alligator.

Right clicking is a powerful thing.. :wink:


----------



## FooK (May 15, 2003)

Mi-24 Hind

and this


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

jdn said:


> Mi-24.
> 
> Kamagov 52 Alligator.
> 
> Right clicking is a powerful thing.. :wink:


Respect [smiley=thumbsup.gif] :lol: :lol:


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

Cobra, no right clicking!!


----------



## FooK (May 15, 2003)

and this?

(no right clicking)


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

So on the basis we now know the Stig can fly, who the hell is he????? [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

What about this then?

And no, right clicking won't help you out... :wink:

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/kell/I.said.no.right.clicking.you.bastards.jpg


----------



## FooK (May 15, 2003)

that must make this guy the Stig then?


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Stringfellow Hawke - top TV name if ever I heard one 

All together now. . . . . "OK Dom, give me turbo's"


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

Ladies and Gentlemen..................................the co-pilot!!!!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I know Colin McRae was doing a helicopter licence course a few years back :roll:


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

55JWB said:


> TG were at RAF Benson giving the DB9 plenty and apparently The Stig and Clarkson were in the Helicopter Sim there. Clarkson incedentally cant fly a Helicopter


Bu**er - RAF Benson is about 5 mins from me, and I missed this action.

PS. Helicopter spotters - Pumas, Merlins and Chinnoks (sp?) all fly from there regularly.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

FooK said:


> and this?
> 
> (no right clicking)


Something you're never going to see! Now, it's one thing cancelling an order for a car, but.... ;-)


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

Not sure about that one ^^^^^^^, I think the Yanks call it a Comanche. Looks like stealth tech on a chopper.

This is it's fixed wing counterpart.










I'm sure if the Stig were a pilot, he'd love to get his driving gloves on one of these.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

B**** not quick enough but then again the Comanche was cancelled so there is no hurry nice raptor though :wink:


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Chopper is an RAH-66 Commanche.

Plane is a YF-22 Raptor.


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Just got back totally amazing   The Chinook is a monster!!!

Back to the stig, up close he has shortish fair hair and when he speaks he only sounds in his 20's he was at Benson the whole day and did not remove his helmet, even in the helicopter sim. My cousin who work there said the poor chap was sweating like mad [smiley=bigcry.gif]

The boys that run the sim said "giz a go in yur car mister n you can av a go in our copter" It worked and they all had a raz in the DB9, New M5 but not the Enzo 

Not sure when it is airing but was recorded this week.....

Jason


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I grew up on RAF Benson....
(randon fact)

Glad you had a good day Jason


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

What about this one? :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

doesnt johnny herbert fly a helicopter


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

QuackingPlums said:


> What about this one? :lol:


Something to do with her?










Scary bird!! :twisted:


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Got a bit more info on this last night, it appears that my source was slightly exagerating when he said the Stig could fly, what he meant was that compared to Clarkson he could fly 

He also had his picture taken with both and the stig is not much shorter than Clarkson so must be well over 6' and like most racing drivers pretty lean???

Tall, Blond, not that old, not fat is what we have established......??

Jason


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

I'm interested in seeing this one.
If anyone knows when its going out, please can you add it in?
Thanks!


----------



## Surfr (May 4, 2005)

Radio Times said:


> Motoring magazine presented by Jeremy Clarkson, Richard Hammond and James May. Jeremy makes a splash when he opens a local swimming pool; Richard finds out what happens when you take the roof off an Aston Martin DB9 with the new DB9 Volante; and James road tests the Murano, a new 4x4 from Nissan. Christopher Ecclestone swaps the Tardis for a Toyota Liana as this week's 'Star in a Reasonably Priced Car'.


for the episode on the 12th


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

> Tall, Blond, not that old, not fat is what we have established......??


Jody Kidd??


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

...and she does do PR for lambo now.

Can't say I'd object too strongly to a sweaty Ms Kidd.....
:wink:


----------



## *lazza* (Nov 6, 2004)

jonno said:


> Can't say I'd object too strongly to a sweaty Ms Kidd.....
> :wink:


Or if you were Michael Jackson any Kidd.....


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)




----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I certainly dont recall him being very tall this time last year.


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

mighTy Tee said:


> I certainly dont recall him being very tall this time last year.


That's a stunt Stig!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

:wink: Yep it's the same one as last year,the old Essex boy Johnny Herbert :wink:


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

:wink: PS;Just dont ask he to do any running :wink:


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

How tall is Clarkson? I'll post a pic when I get home taken earlier this week and there is not alot in it, the smallest chap in the photo is my cousin who is 6' :?

The Photo Added

Jason


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

The Stig is Kaiser Soze :lol:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Clarkson is about 6'4" i understand

no doubt Kingcutter can work out who he is from his watch


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Can't be Johnny Herbert cos' he's a short arse.. and has knackered feet.

Damon Hill is fairly tall - but has grey hair.

Ben Collins? He's tall and fair haired (I think)


----------



## FooK (May 15, 2003)

Eddie Irvine?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

its not Tiff is it, hence he doesnt want to sho his face in fear of being caught moonlighting and losing his job on fifth gear


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

I think I've already said this on a similar thread but I read somewhere that there is more than one Stig during a series of Top Gear and the one they use depends on their availability. I think this was said by Perry Macarthy, who was the first Stig, in his autobiography.

I wouldn't have thought it would be Johnny Herbert as would he really fly over from his home in Monaco to do Top Gear and he is only two feet tall :lol:

I've said this before but I'll say it again. I heard somewhere that the Stig, or one of the Stigs, is or was Julian Bailey who drove for Tyrell and Lotus in F1. He's getting on a bit now being the same age as me which makes him the same age as Clarkson and I have no idea how tall he is or what colour his hair is.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

ttvic said:


> 55JWB said:
> 
> 
> > I'm popping in tonight to fly a US special forces Chinook and a Merlin. Apparently its the worlds most advanced helicopter training centre......
> ...


Useless fact - My brother is a Helecopter instructor at Culdrose!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

jacTT225 said:


> ttvic said:
> 
> 
> > 55JWB said:
> ...


That's not useless info......

Where shall we hold the next Scottish Meet? :roll: :wink:


----------



## wrightt (Jun 20, 2005)

stig blomqvist


----------

